# Sample paper of ziauddinuniverity



## Hafsazameer (Mar 7, 2018)

AOA 
i want to take admission in ziauddin university in medical technology for this i want to know their test criteria , for example: total number of mcqs , number of mcqs to pass the test


----------



## khanh09hk (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey man, took the test for MBBS back in 2015. Test comprised of 100 of the most easy MCQs I've ever done. Had just prepared for AKU so it was nice to get a easy paper. Passing is always 60% or more but remember in the merit list normal cut of for last person who was able to gain admission is around 70%.

Habib


----------

